# Construccion de una antena micro-strip



## eck (Mar 24, 2006)

necesito que me hechen la mano en la saber que materiales necesito para construir una antena microstrip y los pasos que debo seguir


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 25, 2006)

Visita esta pagina:

http://www.circuitsage.com/tline.html

Tiene muy buenos enlaces.

Saludos.


----------



## tantaclan (Ago 24, 2008)

hola! necesitaba la misma información que eck y encuentro los links un poco confusos.

 yo necesito hacer una antena microstrip y no me aclaro. alguien puede ayudarme?


----------

